# Officer Christopher Kane



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE height=146 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg border=0>[TR][TD]
<TD width=60 background=/images/stripe_back.gif>







[/TD]




















[/TD][TD]Officer Christopher Kane 
*Jacksonville Sheriff's Office
Florida*
End of Watch: Thursday, September 4, 2008
Biographical Info
*Age:* 38
*Tour of Duty:* 12 years
*Badge Number:* 5667
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Automobile accident
*Date of Incident:* Thursday, September 4, 2008
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Officer Christopher Kane was killed in an automobile accident in a construction zone on Route 9A. He had finished speaking with an off duty officer working at the construction zone when his patrol car collided with the back of a semi that was carrying construction equipment.

Officer Kane had served with the Jacksonville Sheriff's Office for 12 years. He is survived by his wife and two children.
Agency Contact Information
Jacksonville Sheriff's Office
501 E. Bay Street
Jacksonville, FL 32202

Phone: (904) 630-2133

_*Please contact the Jacksonville Sheriff's Office for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------

